# Micro Mini Orchid Tank



## Dizzle21

So After going to Jason "frogparty's" place the other day and seeing his orchids and mantids, I got inspired to do a small little build..literally. 
I got a 8x8x12 exoterra Nano and plant on just housing micro mini orchids and a few others as well.
Just planted the tank today with a few things I had laying around so its not to lush. Planning on going to Andys pretty soon to pick up a few more things 

Before planting









After mild planting










Epidendrum Porpax










Sinningia muscicola









trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes









Next to A 12x12x18









For comparison


----------



## frogparty

When its ready Ive got mantis you can put in there 

Looks great. Very similar to my orchid mantis tank, except yours is finished and uninhabited, and mine is unfinished and has been inhabited for months


----------



## Dizzle21

frogparty said:


> When its ready Ive got mantis you can put in there
> 
> Looks great. Very similar to my orchid mantis tank, except yours is finished and uninhabited, and mine is unfinished and has been inhabited for months


Hahaha yup pretty much just copied you with the cork rounds! 
There should be a TON of moss growth soon, all the spagnum is that epi-web moss mix, which has been popping out all kinds of cool ferns and liverworts in my other tanks. I also blew some kyoto spores in to. Maybe a little to overboard..


----------



## fif

very nice tank, love trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes ( my trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes flower is beautiful)


----------



## dendrothusiast

tiny and awesome for sure! Screams mini ferns in addition to barbosellas and pleuros!

cool build dude.


----------



## Dizzle21

dendrothusiast said:


> tiny and awesome for sure! Screams mini ferns in addition to barbosellas and pleuros!
> 
> cool build dude.


Theres a Lemmaphyllum microphyllum hiding in there


----------



## flyingSquirrel

DUDE, YES!   That is one of the most awesome looking things I've ever seen in one square foot of space. Thank you for inspiring me to do my 2nd build! I've been holding off since I don't have space for another tank, and money to buy everything and pay for electricity to power everything....until now... 

A few ?'s I hope you can help with:

- What light fixture is that, is it made for the nano, is it full spectrum and bright enough for plants, etc etc. I was just looking at the exo terra compact top and some of their cfl bulbs and was wondering if any of them would be good for plant growth as well

- Is the top of your tank the screen top that comes with the nano? Do things dry out quickly?

- Did you remove the bg that comes with it and do GS foam?

- What's your substrate?

- I assume the ventilation is good enough that no fan would be required? lol a fan in this would be funny

Thanks for any help. I'm soooo doing this.

p.s. Is that the Sinningia I sent you? Make sure it doesn't stay too wet or it will be stunted.


----------



## Dizzle21

flyingSquirrel said:


> DUDE, YES!   That is one of the most awesome looking things I've ever seen in one square foot of space. Thank you for inspiring me to do my 2nd build! I've been holding off since I don't have space for another tank, and money to buy everything and pay for electricity to power everything....until now...
> 
> A few ?'s I hope you can help with:
> 
> - What light fixture is that, is it made for the nano, is it full spectrum and bright enough for plants, etc etc. I was just looking at the exo terra compact top and some of their cfl bulbs and was wondering if any of them would be good for plant growth as well
> 
> - Is the top of your tank the screen top that comes with the nano? Do things dry out quickly?
> 
> - Did you remove the bg that comes with it and do GS foam?
> 
> - What's your substrate?
> 
> - I assume the ventilation is good enough that no fan would be required? lol a fan in this would be funny
> 
> Thanks for any help. I'm soooo doing this.
> 
> p.s. Is that the Sinningia I sent you? Make sure it doesn't stay too wet or it will be stunted.


Thanks man!
Im on my phone so bare with me.

The light is a 13w led from light your reptiles. Jungle dawn 
Been growing plants pretty good!

I replaced the screen with a all glass top so minimal ventilation

The background is 100% cork bark. Mostly rounds, i removed the bg that came with it. I needed every inch available

Substrate is just cork bark and leaf litter

Depending on how things grow i dont plan on using a fan but if someone thinks its beneficial ill put one in. The make some that are 1"x1" . I have one on my rc car i could use.

And yup the sinningia is the same one from you. It seems to be doing great with new growth and is blooming. It looks wet because i just misted prior to taking pics.


----------



## Dizzle21

Im also open to plant recommendations 
Lookin for smallest of the smalls

So far i want to get 
P. alata
Barbosella duellmani
Algansae


----------



## rollinkansas

If you look through my old posts I did the same thing with over 20 micro mini orchid species...all thrived in the tank if you are looking for some other orchids to add...I know I had a list in there.


----------



## frogparty

Yeah! That was a great little tank!


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Dizzle21 said:


> Thanks man!
> Im on my phone so bare with me.
> 
> The light is a 13w led from light your reptiles. Jungle dawn
> Been growing plants pretty good!
> 
> I replaced the screen with a all glass top so minimal ventilation
> 
> The background is 100% cork bark. Mostly rounds, i removed the bg that came with it. I needed every inch available
> 
> Substrate is just cork bark and leaf litter
> 
> Depending on how things grow i dont plan on using a fan but if someone thinks its beneficial ill put one in. The make some that are 1"x1" . I have one on my rc car i could use.
> 
> And yup the sinningia is the same one from you. It seems to be doing great with new growth and is blooming. It looks wet because i just misted prior to taking pics.


Thanks for the info!

I'm super skeptical about LED but I am definitely going to research/learn about them and try them.

The light your reptiles site Jungle Dawn bulb description really does get me excited about it...it says it fits all exo-terra but I'll email them and ask if that includes the Nano Canopy...if so I will be very happy.

Could you do a huge favor and post close up pics of your nano glass lid and/or dimensions of the glass? I will probably do exactly what you did so that would help.

I just remembered I have a couple nice 40mm fans that I could use for mine...they were way too weak for my paludarium, but for a nano they'd be perfect.

I've never had dart frogs and so I don't know anything about leaf litter, but I really like the look of it. Anyway, I am getting super pumped about this, I probably sound like a maniac 

For mini orchids, I highly recommend Masdevallia erinacea. Also, Schoenorchis fragrans, but it prefers very bright light and dry out between waterings.


----------



## frogparty

LED's are awesome. I'm going to switch over my whole set up to them


----------



## flyingSquirrel

frogparty, I'm glad to hear that you like LED; makes me feel better about trying them out. What brand/type/wattage of LED have you used? And plant growth is similar as with flourescent bulbs? Does the light look natural?

I just emailed the light your reptiles company with a few ?'s about their LED's so we shall see what they say, but I'm feeling good about them at this point.

Not to hijack this thread, but I just ordered up an exto terra nano, hood, fan controller, etc. I'll post my own thread for that build.


----------



## frogparty

I switched out 26watt CFL's for 13watt LEDs and am extremely pleased. I got mine from Josh's frogs and they screw into my Exo terra hoods. NO HEAT!!!!! THey are really bright and the quality of light is excellent


----------



## Dizzle21

flyingSquirrel said:


> frogparty, I'm glad to hear that you like LED; makes me feel better about trying them out. What brand/type/wattage of LED have you used? And plant growth is similar as with flourescent bulbs? Does the light look natural?
> 
> I just emailed the light your reptiles company with a few ?'s about their LED's so we shall see what they say, but I'm feeling good about them at this point.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but I just ordered up an exto terra nano, hood, fan controller, etc. I'll post my own thread for that build.


I wouldn't be skeptical, I mean I've noticed a positive difference in growth from CF or t5/t8 to Led. I love them and they put off very minimal heat.

Sweet glad you ordered a nano!
I hope you aren't disapointed with how small it is!

I can't wait to goto Andys and load up!


----------



## frogparty

It helps to have a wish list ready otherwise you end up wandering around any Harry or Kathryn will convince you to buy orchids you've never even heard of before


----------



## Dizzle21

I plan on typing up a list before I go...I can see it becoming chaotic really quick...

FS that Masdevallia erinacea is RAD!


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Dizzle21 said:


> I wouldn't be skeptical, I mean I've noticed a positive difference in growth from CF or t5/t8 to Led. I love them and they put off very minimal heat.
> 
> Sweet glad you ordered a nano!
> I hope you aren't disapointed with how small it is!
> 
> I can't wait to goto Andys and load up!


Alright, I'm sold on the LED lights guys! Hopefully it fits into the nano canopy I ordered...

Yeah, seriously I am so excited about this nano, I'm glad you posted your build to inspire me. Don't worry, I can see how small the nano tank is in the pic with your hand there (and the creepy human skull on the right in the other pic  lol), and I also brought out the old tape measure to visualize it. The micro size is the thing I am most excited about actually. The smaller the better, just like orchids 

I'm sooooo jealous of you guys that live near Andy's  I would be there every week. Seriously dude, Masdevallia erinacea - get it!

ps What are the dimensions and thickness of glass you got for your nano lid? Thanks

ps ps I am not at a point in my life where I can have any animals to care for, but in the future I am thinking about trying some dart frogs, and definitely some micro leaf chameleons


----------



## frogparty

That tank will be perfect to showcase a mantis, spider or the like. I have never kept pygmy chams, but I don't think they need much space either


----------



## Dizzle21

The glass for the lid is 6 5/8" x 6 3/8"x 1/8th "
I just had some spare glass laying around and just made a cut and it fit perfectly.
Ya I wasn't even planning on doing another tank.. I was just bored trying to kill time while my truck was getting smogged. So went to LLL reptile and I saw the tank for only $30 and saw some sweet corkrounds...and well you saw what happened..lol

If you want anything from andy's send me a pm Im down to split some plants if you want.

Ps. The creepy skull is a casting from a mold I made from a sculpture. Its a bust to sculpt clay faces to recreate facial structure. pretty much how they do on CSI and stuff.
I just use it as a hat rack..lol


----------



## flyingSquirrel

I know it's only been like a week...but any updates?


----------



## cschub13

I really like this idea and the potential in this mini build! Great stuff!


----------



## Dizzle21

flyingSquirrel said:


> I know it's only been like a week...but any updates?


Nope nothen new lately. just trying to save some $ to go to Andys soon to filler up. moss mix is starting to get greener which is good, its going to look rad when it takes off!


cschub13 said:


> I really like this idea and the potential in this mini build! Great stuff!


Thanks man! I cant wait for it to be planted!


----------



## dope.fatboy

Lepanthes telipogoniflora and Lepanthopsis astrophora are my recommendations. Both plants are easy growing (are temperature tolerant as well), have wonderful flower displays, and grow quickly.


----------



## froggies3

Man, I just can't wait for this update. Great little viv., you inspired me.


----------



## Dizzle21

Here's a update, nothing is new or exciting.


----------



## frogparty

lookin nice!!!
Ive added more to mine, and I really hoping its inhabitant adds her own decoration soon in the form of an ootheca


----------



## FrogNub

Great build! Could easily be confused for a much much bigger tank.

Are you going to introduce microfauna?


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Man, this thing looks so awesome! Glad to see the nice plant growth you have there. The sinningia looks great, and I see you've got some seedlings coming up too. The moss coatings you've got in there are very sexy looking


----------



## Dizzle21

FrogNub said:


> Great build! Could easily be confused for a much much bigger tank.
> 
> Are you going to introduce microfauna?


I put a couple orange isos in there but thats about it. No frogs are going in here ever, its to small. maybe a mantis some day.



frogparty said:


> lookin nice!!!
> Ive added more to mine, and I really hoping its inhabitant adds her own decoration soon in the form of an ootheca


We still need to hit up Andy's.. 



flyingSquirrel said:


> Man, this thing looks so awesome! Glad to see the nice plant growth you have there. The sinningia looks great, and I see you've got some seedlings coming up too. The moss coatings you've got in there are very sexy looking


Yup the plant just finished its second flowering in this tank. so I got another seed pod ready!
And the liverwort is called Riccardia if anyone is curious. Not to be mistaken for Riccia.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Krenshaw22

May I ask where does everyone purchase there mini orchids.


----------



## frogparty

If you can't trade for them or buy them here get them from Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick


----------



## Krenshaw22

frogparty said:


> If you can't trade for them or buy them here get them from Andy's Orchids - Orchid Species - Orchids - Species Specialist - Orchids on a stick


Thank you so much, I will be sure to check them out..


----------



## cowboy232350

Awesome looking tank, even more so when I saw it was one you did out of boredom haha!


----------



## hydrophyte

J&L Orchids is another online store with a selection of miniatures...

J&L Orchids ~ Home Page


----------



## flyingSquirrel

hydrophyte said:


> J&L Orchids is another online store with a selection of miniatures...
> 
> J&L Orchids ~ Home Page


I concur, J&L is good. I've only done one order but it was nice.
Andy's is fricking awesome.


----------



## froggies3

If you live on the east coast J&L orchids is great, but for west coasters no doubt about Andy's.


----------



## Dizzle21

So... Went to Andy's yesterday and this is what I came home with. Im gunna start off just showing off the orchids on original mounts.

10 new orchids for this tank and 2 epi-ferns for my other tanks.









Phymatidium tillandsioides- Brazil- This is actually a orchid not tillandsia! 









Cadetia chionantha-New Guinea









Tristella sp.- South America









Masedevallia minuta- Surinam 









Barbosella handroi- Brazil









Pleurothallis sertulariodes- Jamaica









Barbosella duesenii- Brazil









Platystele ortiziana- Columbia- sorry the pics sideways









Pleurothallis peperomioides/microphylla- Costa Rica









Pleurothallis corniculata- Jamaica - sorry forgot to get a pic of this


----------



## Dizzle21

Here is the tank PLANTED!!!! Here is for some reference, my tad fridge and 12x12x18 next to the micro tank.









finally got a nice canopy hood for the tank, Im also running a Lightyourreptile LED bulb "Jungle Dawn" 13w.









fts


----------



## Dizzle21




----------



## Dizzle21

Before











After


----------



## frogparty

Looks great bro! I cant believe I escaped Andys yesterday with a tab under $200!!!!! You did a great job packing that tank with goodness


----------



## cschub13

Wow man it really looks awesome!


----------



## Dizzle21

frogparty said:


> Looks great bro! I cant believe I escaped Andys yesterday with a tab under $200!!!!! You did a great job packing that tank with goodness


It was kinda hard trying to fit everything into this tiny ass tank..

Can't wait to get started on the bigger build!


----------



## ICS523

wow, simply gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## wasatchtrops

Looks good! Really like the Phymatidium tillandsioides. One of the many I wish I would have got when we were there. My wife was surprised I didn't spend more... Let us know how those LEDs work


----------



## Dizzle21

wasatchtrops said:


> Looks good! Really like the Phymatidium tillandsioides. One of the many I wish I would have got when we were there. My wife was surprised I didn't spend more... Let us know how those LEDs work


Been running the Leds for awhile and I love them. Im kinda worried that the orchids near the top will fry. I placed them accordingly(lower light plants on the bottom/ bright light plants up top) So we'll see.

The Tillandsioides is I think my favorite so far! Its going to be sweet when all the orchids start blooming.


----------



## flyingSquirrel

I _do not exaggerate or dramatize _when I tell you that my mouth is dry, my palms are sweaty, and my heart is beating a bit faster after looking at this tank and all those ridiculous minis. So jealous man  but happy for you 

This tank is insane; nice job cramming those plants in. Kinda like what I did with my paludarium, how it's just elbow to elbow orchid scrumptiousness.

Thanks to you, I have put a few more orchids on the wishlist...


----------



## flyingSquirrel

Oh, can we see the ferns you got too? I didn't know Andy carried more ferns (other than the couple on his website)

How many fern species do you think he had? Any nice miniature ones?


----------



## dendrothusiast

Dillon that micro tank came out awesome. Definitely an inspiration and also makes me really needing to find the time to come down to andy's and check it out. I get more and more curious every time I pass by it on the 5.


----------



## Dizzle21

dendrothusiast said:


> Dillon that micro tank came out awesome. Definitely an inspiration and also makes me really needing to find the time to come down to andy's and check it out. I get more and more curious every time I pass by it on the 5.


Andys was just crazy. I pretty much left reality when I entered the greenhouse. It was like stepping into a cloud forest. Let me know if you want to go in few months.


----------



## Dizzle21

flyingSquirrel said:


> I _do not exaggerate or dramatize _when I tell you that my mouth is dry, my palms are sweaty, and my heart is beating a bit faster after looking at this tank and all those ridiculous minis. So jealous man  but happy for you
> 
> This tank is insane; nice job cramming those plants in. Kinda like what I did with my paludarium, how it's just elbow to elbow orchid scrumptiousness.
> 
> Thanks to you, I have put a few more orchids on the wishlist...





flyingSquirrel said:


> Oh, can we see the ferns you got too? I didn't know Andy carried more ferns (other than the couple on his website)
> 
> How many fern species do you think he had? Any nice miniature ones?


Thanks man! Im very happy with how it turned out. Gotta say it looks way better in person...

Ya andy has some ferns here and there. He's not a "fern guy" so he didn't know what they were. But we say some pyrrosia nummularfolia, a few sweet microgrammas, and a few Noids that are just popping out. they come in on a lot of imported orchids but they are rad. send me a PM


----------



## PoisonFrog

Sick tank, man  Quick question, how did you make the background?


----------



## Dizzle21

PoisonFrog said:


> Sick tank, man  Quick question, how did you make the background?


I used cork bark tubes and gorilla glue. then filled the cracks with moss mix.


----------



## wasatchtrops

Dizzle21 said:


> Been running the Leds for awhile and I love them. Im kinda worried that the orchids near the top will fry. I placed them accordingly(lower light plants on the bottom/ bright light plants up top) So we'll see.
> That's what I meant, was with the 'nano' size there isn't a lot of room to play with.
> 
> I have tried a couple of different options, and am left only with LEDs to try. Thanks for the input


----------



## Dizzle21

wasatchtrops said:


> That's what I meant, was with the 'nano' size there isn't a lot of room to play with.
> 
> I have tried a couple of different options, and am left only with LEDs to try. Thanks for the input


I actually cut x3 pieces of 2''x2'' window screen and taped them to the top glass over the high middle orchid, it cut down the light penetration significantly but it looks like its still getting plenty of light. I wish I had a Par/Lux reader.


----------



## JayMillz

Wow! That's really impressive, I like that a lot.


----------



## KarmaPolice

Very sexy tank, I'm sure that everyone is envious and I know I want to do something of the sort once I have the dough.
Keep the updates coming when you can.
great stuff!

-Duncan


----------



## The Wolfe

This tank is so awesome for something so small it has intrigued me and I am now planning to make 3 mini tanks of my own (8 inch cubes). keep us posted!

The Wolfe


----------



## c81kennedy

Beautiful tank I think I might copy this in a 12x12x18.


----------



## Dizzle21

Thanks everyone!
Id like to try and do another tank with all carnivorous plants! Not sure if there are micros tho?


----------



## The Wolfe

That will be great I saw some mini veins fly traps for sale at Home Depot earlier this year. I don't know if they sell them at all locations or year round, but it might be worth it to check(If there a home depot where you live). Keep us op dated on the builds.

The Wolfe


----------



## SteveR

Nice.

I am starting a 12x12x18 and I definitely want to use very small plants, mosses... there are some nice pics and names here.. thanks!

What are some of your favorite species for a small tank like this?


----------



## skanderson

the traps would not be a good tropical viv carnivour. but lots of utrics are in the right size range and look cool. also lots of nice small sundews. not to mention that sphagnum moss is neat looking as well.


----------



## Dizzle21

skanderson said:


> the traps would not be a good tropical viv carnivour. but lots of utrics are in the right size range and look cool. also lots of nice small sundews. not to mention that sphagnum moss is neat looking as well.



Thanks! How well do they grow on cork with spagnum? Or do they like that sandy peat soil better?


----------



## SteveR

Yeah... me too... curious about how this lovely tank works on just cork bark! 

Im trying my first terrarium build.. and sort of assuming I would need a decent bed of ABG or something for a few small plants, though I know mosses and the like to not really want that.

So.. Dizzle...you are just mounting this stuff directly on cork with a bit of moss and thats it? I think your background is perfect... with plenty of open spaces to mount things.

I will have cork, tree fiber panels, and a bit of a waterfall. I think I am going to need to open up or build some sort of shelf like areas or broken bits like you have done. It really looks like it works well.


----------



## BrianWI

I have a micro in my tank. It almost had a flower. Then a fly crawled on it, the frog got the fly and the unopened flower! LOL. It is still a beautiful little plant.


----------



## Dizzle21

SteveR said:


> Yeah... me too... curious about how this lovely tank works on just cork bark!
> 
> Im trying my first terrarium build.. and sort of assuming I would need a decent bed of ABG or something for a few small plants, though I know mosses and the like to not really want that.
> 
> So.. Dizzle...you are just mounting this stuff directly on cork with a bit of moss and thats it? I think your background is perfect... with plenty of open spaces to mount things.
> 
> I will have cork, tree fiber panels, and a bit of a waterfall. I think I am going to need to open up or build some sort of shelf like areas or broken bits like you have done. It really looks like it works well.


Well you can't just mount any plant on corkbark. Orchids are epiphytes and don't like growing in soil. heres a quick read Epiphyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ABG will be great for growing most plants except orchids, broms, and epiphytic ferns.
cork ,tree fern and ecoweb are my personal choice for backgrounds NOW, (after 10+ vivs using greatstuff foam and cocofiber....never again..)

Thanks and Goodluck!!


----------



## Dizzle21

KarmaPolice said:


> Very sexy tank, I'm sure that everyone is envious and I know I want to do something of the sort once I have the dough.
> Keep the updates coming when you can.
> great stuff!
> 
> -Duncan


Tank, hood, LED light and cork was all just under $100. so the 'tank' wasn't that expensive..

Orchids on the other hand......well... lets not talk about $$$ right now....

(BTW.. Duncan PROPS on your build!!! Its coming out amazing!!)


----------



## Paphs

how are you attaching the orchids to the bark?


----------



## SteveR

Dizzle21 said:


> ...
> cork ,tree fern and ecoweb are my personal choice for backgrounds NOW, (after 10+ vivs using greatstuff foam and cocofiber....never again..)


Excellent... I've been looking for a reason to NOT use great stuff, I'm going to stick with the tree fern panels, cork...which I have way too much of anyway. (amazon shepped me a 2nd 'jumbo' panel by mistake... I may return it if they want it back.) Maybe a little GS if I need some structurally... I really am focusing on epiphytes and moss perhaps some marginals.

Thanks!


----------



## Dizzle21

Paphs said:


> how are you attaching the orchids to the bark?


I used pieces of aluminum wire, bent them like a staple, and just pushed them into the bark.


----------



## SteveR

Dillon... So - what is holding your background together.. just silicone?

actually, now that I look at it closer... it looks like all cork. Maybe fern (panels?) to fill in any gaps?

I have a boatload of cork... my only problem is some of it is about 2-3" thick... but I guess breaking it up wont hurt and may even help a little.


----------



## Dizzle21

Its held together with gorilla glue, "the foaming kind in a bottle". And thats pretty much it.. Filled in the cracks with a sphagnum moss mix. Which is now live moss. Just cork


----------



## guylovesreef

is there a price you would part with this beautiful viv, including light, for?


----------



## SteveR

Gorilla glue... Hm. No kidding. I love that stuff and it dries very solid... Never thought of using it. It would fill in little gaps the way it swells.

I might give that a go.


----------



## Dizzle21

guylovesreef said:


> is there a price you would part with this beautiful viv, including light, for?


Eh.. Im not looking to sell it right now. I'd 
Be happy to make you one, but i gotta tell you those orchids aren't cheap.. Lol
But judging by your screen name you know corals aren't cheap either.


----------



## Dizzle21

SteveR said:


> Gorilla glue... Hm. No kidding. I love that stuff and it dries very solid... Never thought of using it. It would fill in little gaps the way it swells.
> 
> I might give that a go.


Its safe for frogs to! Theres a bunch of threads on the stuff. 
I like it a little goes a long way and keeps the cork more "in place" than silicone does.


----------



## guylovesreef

Dizzle21 said:


> Eh.. Im not looking to sell it right now. I'd
> Be happy to make you one, but i gotta tell you those orchids aren't cheap.. Lol
> But judging by your screen name you know corals aren't cheap either.


PM sent


----------



## KarmaPolice

So its been half a year...more or less. I think that calls for an update to this beauty.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

How is this thing doing?


----------



## Dizzle21

Sorry guys the tank isn't looking to hot right now. Been in the shed for about 7 months now. lol
I got tired of hand misting everyday, lost a couple orchids and transfer the rest to my big zoomeds.


----------



## theroc1217

I know how that is, tanks can be hard to upkeep and hand misting blows. By the way, did I see an Aerangis punctatum in there?


----------



## Dizzle21

theroc1217 said:


> I know how that is, tanks can be hard to upkeep and hand misting blows. By the way, did I see an Aerangis punctatum in there?



Nope no Aerangis, ya and just hard to keep uniform moisture, light, and temp throughout a tank that size. I was handmisting 2-3 times a day and it was a pain.


----------



## Joshgray20

I know this thread is pretty old but could you tell me what you used for a drainage layer? I'm planning a similar build.


----------



## kiksgeckos

Love it!!! I might have to look into some mini orchids!


----------



## PlantDaddyPHL

Gorgeous tank! I have a few orchid tanks myself.


----------

